# Voulez Vous..Want to See Abba Reunite?



## Karen99 (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/21/entertainment/abba-reunites-feat/index.html

They actually did get together recently


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh, yeah!  When I do housework, I always put an ABBA CD on.   It's my "get up offa that thang" music.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Karen99 (Jan 21, 2016)

jujube said:


> Oh, yeah!  When I do homework, I always put an ABBA CD on.   It's my "get up offa that thang" music.



I'm a definite fan too!


----------



## Fern (Jan 21, 2016)

I saw them last night on tv they were at a coffee lounge named ABBA, but they wouldn't sing & I don't blame them, their voices would not be the same. 
I never cease to admire them and play their records.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2016)

I kind of missed the Abba craze in the 70s, busy with my alternative lifestyle, but I did like their music after I saw the play Mamma Mia here in my city.


----------



## clover (Jan 23, 2016)

Together for a photo shoot but sadly they will never again sing as a group. It would only spoil our memories of them


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

You're very right, Clover  if they won't do it for a billion..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oney-ABBA-admit-turning-1billion-reunion.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2016)

Nope, I don't want to see them play again, I'd rather remember them as they were....plenty opportunity to watch themon

They got together for a few brief photos this week , first time in 34 years..but they say there will never be a reunion...


taken 2 days ago...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2016)

My favourite ABBA song is...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2016)

Love this too...


----------



## clover (Jan 23, 2016)

Agnetha still sounds good and can still do great songs. Lovely photos Hollly


----------

